# Plexiglass Coating



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey!

Honda thought it would be a good idea to install a part plexiglass boot screen to the 8th Gen civic. Great, until it gets scratched.

Not only did they use plexiglass but they also applied a micro film to the plastic. Brilliant.

My coating has started to wear off where the plexiglass was scratched...Very annoying.

Can you think of anyway to reapply a film to make it less obvious? Apparently to replace the plexiglass is a right pig of a job. In truth I have no idea if this would be something Honda would do or a window replacement firm such as AutoGlass.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

Would something like this work (smoke)?






https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/231999630316


----------

